# Want to train as a pastry chef



## slipp000 (Feb 2, 2016)

So I'm thinking of getting a job next year as a pastry chef so I can expand my skills and experience. Ive done a bit of dessert and bread work in a few jobs but never full time, what equipment should I buy and what are the basic skills I should learn first? I can make meringue, custard, creme brûlée, chocolate brownie, toffee date pudding, shortbread and a few other simple dishes already but not much else


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

A lot of what you will make in a restaurant kitchen will depend on the Chef and what he may want. If you go to work in a upscale patisserie.....same thing. How's your yeast products skills? I would brush up on this.

Depending on where you end up, you will learn a lot. You don't need to buy anything.

Just keep your mind open and willing to learn.


----------



## rodriguezmarc (Apr 9, 2017)

Learn to make ganache, sorbet/ice creams, small cakes,sauces,how to manipulate fruit, etc. Things that end up on a plated dessert.and sure it can be assembled in a short time.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Have you thought about going to pastry school? Might be a good idea to work in a restaurant pastry section or a bakery before you commit, but you might look at doing some research into pastry schools and seeing if you think it might be a good fit. 

Pastry school would give you a concentrated, broad and useful base of knowledge and skills to translate to just about any pastry work.


----------

